# Bottom beak broke off



## bookwurm1982 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ok so I noticed yesterday that there was a little tiny piece of something on my sulcata's bottom part of his mouth. Well today I saw it was still there. It looked like a piece of dried food so I pulled it off. Well come to find out the piece was not food but it was actually his bottom beak. I feel horrible. I'm unsure how it got chipped or ended up like that. Maybe he bit down on a piece of his cypress mulch but not sure that would do it. Unless when he was eating his food he bit down on the dish. Anyway I put him in his bath and he looks fine except for the little hole where that piece should be. Is this normal, should I be freaking out? Any advice appreciated. Oh and a little info on him, I got him the beginning of December so he was maybe a month or so old at that time, I keep him on damp cypress mulch, he has the expensive UVB/UVA bulb for heat and has a warm side and a cool side, he eats spring mix, zoo med tortoise pellets, endive, cilantro, and then I try to pick up something different every week or two. He is so small that I only take him outside when I am right there able to monitor him which is about once or twice a week. When I got him he was 39 grams and the last time I weighed him on April 5th he was 205 grams. So other than this beak situation he seems to be healthy and happy.


----------



## wellington (Apr 29, 2013)

Can you post a picture of it? From what I know, this is not normal, but has happened before to a member or two.


----------



## bookwurm1982 (Apr 29, 2013)

wellington said:


> Can you post a picture of it? From what I know, this is not normal, but has happened before to a member or two.



I didn't save the little piece. Its not bleeding or anything and he ate his food right after his bath. I took a few photos but it is hard to get a tort to cooperate and get his mouth open for a picture. So this is about as good as I can get of it.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 29, 2013)

Poor little guy . He looks like one of those water sprayers you put by a pond


----------



## bookwurm1982 (Apr 29, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> Poor little guy . He looks like one of those water sprayers you put by a pond



Aw  He does, or like the a person who talks with the ssssss sound a lot.


----------



## theelectraco (Apr 29, 2013)

He doesn't look too bad to me. If he's eating fine it will eventually fill in. What are you feeding it in? Maybe change your bowl to slate so he doesn't make it any worse


----------



## mctlong (Apr 29, 2013)

Awww, poor guy. Keep it clean until it heals to prevent infection. I'd rinse his face after he eats.

It shouldn't be a problem as long as he's eating fine and it doesn't get infected.


----------



## Chinque (Apr 29, 2013)

Awwww... I feel bad for him; now he'll look constantly surprised... It'll probably heal soon enough. I'd look into it a little bit or take him to the vet if I were you, though (if you already haven't).


----------



## bookwurm1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Chinque said:


> Awwww... I feel bad for him; now he'll look constantly surprised... It'll probably heal soon enough. I'd look into it a little bit or take him to the vet if I were you, though (if you already haven't).



I am keeping an eye on it but haven't taken him to the vet. There are hardly any vets around here and no vets that specialize in torts. He seems fine though, he eats and acts normal.


----------



## SpdTrtl (Apr 30, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> Poor little guy . He looks like one of those water sprayers you put by a pond



Awwww...lol -Luckily he is cute enough to pull off his new style.

I am glad to hear he is eating and otherwise seems okay.


----------



## ascott (Apr 30, 2013)

OMG...what a fricken adorable face....I think he will be just fine....I believe a car ride and vet visit will create soooo unnecessary stress....if he is eating fine and acting "business as usual"....I would just make sure to keep an eye on him and a couple warm water flushes a day for a couple of weeks should be good


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: RE: Bottom beak broke off*



mike taylor said:


> Poor little guy . He looks like one of those water sprayers you put by a pond



Love this comment! Lol

I agree he is fine.


----------

